

Stuyvesant HS student nets $72M on the stock market - mcenedella
http://nypost.com/2014/12/14/stuyvesant-hs-student-nets-72m-on-the-stock-market/

======
ColinCera
Is "Stuyvesant High School" the new code name for Madoff Academy?

I don't believe this for a second. I _considered_ believing it, for one
second, but immediately realized it has to be bullshit.

------
pianoforted
Unless there's a graph of his P&L, I call bullshit

~~~
greenyoda
Good call! In this article, they admit to having made up the entire story:

[http://observer.com/2014/12/exclusive-new-york-mags-boy-
geni...](http://observer.com/2014/12/exclusive-new-york-mags-boy-genius-
investor-made-it-all-up/)

